# Griffin 22 rta on a kangertech kbox mini



## Mender31 (22/3/17)

Hi guys

So in very short detail I am planning to get a griffin 22 rta for my kbox mini because I want to start building and the mini rba is definitely not my cup of tea. Will I be able to get it to work on the kbox with the dual coil setup? I have done research but not exactly sure if it will work...

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (22/3/17)

It'll work just fine @Mender31 but you may have to recharge during the day depending on how much you vape. 

The griffin 22 is a bit tricky to work with but one of the best RBAs for flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (22/3/17)

Mender31 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So in very short detail I am planning to get a griffin 22 rta for my kbox mini because I want to start building and the mini rba is definitely not my cup of tea. Will I be able to get it to work on the kbox with the dual coil setup? I have done research but not exactly sure if it will work...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


 It will work fine but start saving for a dual battery mod. It will enhance your vapeing experience and give the battery life you are going to need.


----------

